# runny eyes in lionhead rabbits



## willglasgow (Feb 13, 2009)

my adult lionhead has a runny eye, i have read this may be related to tooth malformaty. i would appreciate any ones view on any other reasons they know that may cause this. he is eating and drinking fine, passing stool, and urine, no other abnormalities seen.

THANKS !!

Will


----------



## VampiricLust (Mar 3, 2008)

Yes it may be due to Molar Spurs, or Elongated tooth roots.
Either way, bun needs to see a vet. I'd recommend he is given a GA and that a vet looks at his molars. That way they can burr them if it is necessary.
To see if it is the tooth roots- you will need an x-ray


----------



## jackiex_x (Feb 6, 2009)

yes get the vet to check it out.... my rabbit started with weeping eye and now has cataracts. not to worry you but it can have many reasons behind it.


----------



## Amyk (Dec 23, 2008)

my rabbit had a similar problem her whole life i was a blocked tear ducked and the vet said it would cause more stress to her to have it fixed and she wasnt in any pain. we just bathed it everyday to make sure it didnt gunk up or make the surroundin area sore, but like others said get it to the vets and find out if its easy to fix or not


----------

